# Kahr cw45 magazine



## ChrisCW45 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just got a Kahr cw45 and when I shoot it about the 2nd to last bullet the _magazine_ falls out. I was thinking that something might be wrong with it but as I thought about it some more i was wondering if my thumb was running over the release button when I fired it.....Has this happened to anyone else....or does anyone have any comments about this.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Took my CW45 to the range today and didn't have any problems with that. Hmm... I guess it COULD be your finger on the mag release but I tend to doubt that. I read on here about someone else having that issue and they sent it back to Kahr for a quick fix and have had no such issues since. I think I remember Kahr knowing what the design flaw was and recitied it. Sorry I'm no more help, Chris.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Chris,
I did some searching and found what I had read on here awhile back on your issue:

I picked-up a new PM45 about two months ago, and my results haven't been spectacular.

At first, I would have at least one FTE or FTF per magazine. That said, Kahr's break-in period states that 200 rounds are necessary to ensure smooth operation, and it did happen less as I got higher in the round count. I'm at about 500 now, and it still happens on a rare occasion. I'm trying to determine if it's something with the choice of ammo, my grip, or the gun itself.

Also, after about 200 rounds, the PM45 started dropping the mag between the fourth and fifth round with EVERY magazine. I'd call it a fluke, but the same week, my buddy who also bought a PM45 started having the identical problem. He called it in; Kahr sent him a new mag catch with a harder push against the mag release spring. I sent mine back to the factory; they included the new mag catch, polished the feed ramp (which was already like glass from the factory, not sure why they felt the need to do it), and they added what appears to be a couple of small strips of black electrician's tape to the inside of the grip to create friction against the magazine. Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed in the type of repair made, but since getting it back, it hasn't dropped any mags while shooting. It still gives me an occasional FTF or FTE.

Take care, bud.
Alex


----------

